# Brexbachtal



## mbonsai (9. Mai 2011)

Hi,

wuerde gern mal eine Tour im Brexbachtal unternehmen. Wer hat vielleicht hilfreiche Informationen oder vielleicht sogar GPS Tracks? 

Hatte vor Sonntag morgen 15.05. dort auf Entdeckungstour zu fahren, jemand Lust sich anzuschliessen?

Gruss Bonsai


----------



## Ripman (10. Mai 2011)

Wo liegt das?? Habe ich noch nie gehört, klingt aber wie Hunsrück. Können wir am Samstag mal drüber quatschen, interessieren würde mich das.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mbonsai (10. Mai 2011)

Bendorf nordöstlich von Koblenz


----------



## Ripman (10. Mai 2011)

mbonsai schrieb:


> Bendorf nordöstlich von Koblenz



Verdampt weit wech! Interesse gesunken


----------



## mbonsai (10. Mai 2011)

naja, soweit wie Pfälzer Wald halt bissel mehr wie ne Std. Fahrzeit....früh aufstehen und den Tag in schöner netter Umgebung geniesen...


----------



## Mr Cannondale (10. Mai 2011)

frag die mal
http://brexbachgemsen.br.funpic.de/


----------



## a.nienie (10. Mai 2011)

mbonsai schrieb:


> ... Hatte vor Sonntag morgen 15.05. dort auf Entdeckungstour zu fahren, jemand Lust sich anzuschliessen?


was gibt es da spannendes, dass man die lange anfahrt auf sich nehmen möchte?
nach berichten der x-nach runde bist Du ein trailspürhund, es klingt also erstmal nicht unspannend.


----------



## mbonsai (10. Mai 2011)

hab´s gelesen

http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s2

Römer-Trail, Unterwesterwald


habs gesurft und für interessant befunden....also auf zur Jagd


----------



## a.nienie (10. Mai 2011)

mmh...


----------



## mbonsai (10. Mai 2011)

Endet wenn Du Dir S3 anschaust, dann vielleicht in einer schönen unbekannten Runde mit vielem was man noch kennenlernen möchte gps-tours.de Tour #48875: Neuhäusel, Feisternachtal, Großbachtal,Brexbachtal, Köppel

zum Beispiel


----------



## a.nienie (10. Mai 2011)

so spontan sag ich mal: gute idee.
wie voll ist dein auto?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mbonsai (10. Mai 2011)

Im Moment fahr ich noch alleine und der Jürgen wollt sich das überlegen, dann bist da noch Du....jetzt wird es eng...ich bekomme nur zwei Fahrräder mit Pedalist rein...


----------



## a.nienie (10. Mai 2011)

ai, dann springe ich ein, wenn der jürgen kneift. der alte mobb-kopp.


----------



## Ripman (11. Mai 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ai, dann springe ich ein, wenn der jürgen kneift. der alte mobb-kopp.



Hab ich notiert  Wart nur!!!


----------



## mbonsai (11. Mai 2011)

wir hätten da noch einen Mitfahrer, willste nicht doch mit Jürgen....schau Dir nochmal die Bilder an, Du verpasst was


----------



## M-T-B (16. Mai 2011)

und wie war es nu?


----------



## mbonsai (16. Mai 2011)

Ganz ehrlich  alles war geplant und vorbereitet, und dann hat mich die Moto GP auf dem Sofa gefesselt. Aber es wird demnaechst auf jedenfall noch gefahren und dann werde ich berichten

Gruss Bonsai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-T-B (16. Mai 2011)

So, so, die Couch also


----------



## mbonsai (29. Mai 2011)

So, die Couch hatte heute keine Chance...habe mir aus GPS Tours die folgende Strecke rausgesucht "Tour #48875: Neuhäusel, Feisternachtal, Großbachtal,Brexbachtal, Köppel" und bin sie mal nachgefahren. 

Zum einem dachte ich, dass Feisternachtal und Grossbachtal, weil als Traumpfade und Waldschluchten ganz gut klang, zum anderem war das Brexbachtal ja dann auch noch dabei.

Allerdings haben mich die ersteren beiden doch nicht so wirklich begeistern koennen. Viel gruen, aber leider auch viel Waldautobahn und von der waren auch keine Trails zu sehn, weder visuell noch auf der Karte. 

Das aenderte sich dann aber kurz vorm Brexbachtal und natuerlich in demselben. Suesse kleine Pfade die ueberall abgingen. Da ist bestimmt noch einiges zu entdecken. Ein paar sahen auch wirklich heftig aus.

Also fuer Trailscouts bestimmt ein wirklich schoenes Ziel. Ich werde mich dieses Jahr dort auch noch mal hinbegeben.

Gruss Bonsai


----------



## Wassertrinker (30. Mai 2011)

Die Straße von Vallendar nach Höhr-Grenzhausen hoch. Ist die sehr von Autos befahren, oder kann man die gemütlich mit dem Rad fahren?
Ich habe keine Lust dauernd von LKWs etc geschnitten zu werden...

Dann würde ich das Brexbachtal auch mal fahren!


----------



## mbonsai (30. Mai 2011)

Gute Frage, da ich ja ein Kreuznacher bin und mich da oben auch nicht auskenne, muss ich passen. Bin nur dem Track gefolgt und habe meine Augen mal rechts und links schweifen lassen. Strasse war auf dem Track nur ein paar Meter drauf, ansonsten alles Waldpisten. 

Gruss Bonsai


----------



## a.nienie (30. Mai 2011)

mbonsai schrieb:


> ... Ein paar sahen auch wirklich heftig aus.



eng + verblockt? Du hast nicht zufällig ein paar sachen abgelichtet?


----------



## mbonsai (30. Mai 2011)

Die Stellen die ich gefahren bin waren nicht eng und auch nicht verblockt, aber sie erfüllen laut Singletrailskala S2. Aber die Abzweige im Brexbachtal waren recht steil und wurzelig. Bilder hab ich scho gemacht, aber wie immer kommt da weder der Höhenunterschied noch der Anspruch rüber.


----------

